# 2 more Unidentified "Mixed African Cichlids"



## Mike_847 (Feb 19, 2009)

OK.

A couple nights ago I went to my local fish store and picked up 2 "Mixed African Cichlids". These are my first fish aside from gold fish. I very clearly explained to the girl helping me that I was kind of undecided in what direction I wanted to go in with my 29g aquarium, mixed community or cichlid...I'm not sure if she steered me in an OK direction or something I am going to have issues with in the future.

Anyway, what do you guys think these 2 fish are? They both have about the same coloring, the first has a slightly more "bullet" shaped head. The second one has a little more blue hue to it and a less bullet shaped nose.

They are both pretty small, about 1.5" with the second being slightly smaller.

The closest I can come from looking at pictures and descriptions is Aulonocara saulosi or Aulonocara hansbaenschi. Some variety of Lake Malawai Peacock, maybe a hybrid?

#1 I'm thinking this is a female. It is spending a good amount of time hanging around near the top of the tank, but seems fine otherwise, is eating good, pretty active, etc. This is the one with the duller colors and the more "bullet" shaped nose..









#2 This is the one I'm thinking is male. has egg spots. Seems to be more aggressive, and spends most of the time swimming in and out of the rocks in the tank. It has occasionally chased the other one around for a minute then seems to lose interest. Also seems to have quite a bit more blue in it. Slightly smaller in size than the fish in pic #1. 









Sorry for the crappy pics.

So, whats the consensus?

Am I close or way off.

Also, what can I throw in the tank with them? I know there isn't going to be much due to size, but any reccomendations?

Best,

Mike.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 1 that looks just like them but allot bluer, and one that looks like it may be a Red Zebra I got from the mixed tanks as well, and they are in a tank with pregnant female guppies and have yet to bother any of them OR eat the newborn babies...I kinda expected them to kill the guppies *cough*  *cough* but they didnt...lol... sure are fun to watch swim around arent they though? great personality...


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmm, yeah, you kinda got screwed. #1 is a peacock or hap cichlid, they grow between 5 a nd 10 inches on average, much too big for a 29 gallon. Species is unknown.

#2 is some sort of mbuna(rock dweller) cichlid. It will be very territorial and probably grow between 4 and 6 inches, also not sutable for a 29 gallon.

if i were you i would bring them back and either go tropical or get a pair of pink convicts or firemouths.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

a 29 gallon is deffinately too small for either fish...it mite be allrite now but if u dont plan on getting a bigger tank i would go with something smaller like suggested befor me....maybe even some demasoni?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

BRANT13 said:


> a 29 gallon is deffinately too small for either fish...it mite be allrite now but if u dont plan on getting a bigger tank i would go with something smaller like suggested befor me....maybe even some demasoni?


\
i though you needed liek min of 10-12 demasoni? and that would be way too much for a 29 gallon.

what about sauolsi? 1 or 2 males 3-6 females


----------



## Mike_847 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well...darnit. 

Thanks for the help guys.

The night that I bought the fish, I got home and looked up mixed african cichlid, which led me to the article on this site discussing why its a bad idea to buy fish labeled as such. Wish I would have found that info earlier. I did call the store the next day and ask if it was possible to return the fish and exchange them for something else, something more suitable for my current tank setup. I was told that they don't accept returns on and live animals, so returning them isn't going to happen.

At any rate, I suppose I should have done more research.

They only cost a few bucks a piece, so I'm not concerned about money spent, I just wish the girl helping with my purchase would have been a little more honest. I did ask if they were suitable for the size tank I had. She said that there would be no problem keeping 12 or so of these fish in my 29g.

So, what are my options here? I suppose I could let them loose in the pond behind my house...(joke)

I dont mind hanging on to them untill they get bigger, but what does someone do with fish they cant keep,? Craigslist?

Best,

Mike.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

craigslist for sure!


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

Or do as most of us do and get a bigger tank! :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Umm I hate to say it but there is only only one place for fish you are not sure of if looking to breed.
And no one can say what you have with any degree of accuracy.

Um hear the arguments otherwise and lots of apologies if this is considered rude.
Hybrids and line bred and unsure guys should go..............................










opcorn:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It's tough to get a positive ID from young stressed cichlids.

The second one reminds me of my young Cynotilapia afra cobue.









But it is just a guess that's far from certain.

Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Mike_847,
I think you've learnt a valuable lesson here, before you buy any fish research them first.
If you have to rely on advice from a pet store dont buy them. But we have all been there :wink:


----------

